# Pets Mart Training Class



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello I was just wanting to know if anybody has ever taken the training class at Pets Mart. I have signed Macy up to go on November 13. I hope it's a good class and worth going to. I will also let everybody no how she does.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I am signing up this Saturday

Hope it is worth the $99!

Wish I could tell you more about it, but maybe we can PM each other during the process and share the tips the trainers give. IT would be interesting to see if they give the same tips and processes.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We did it...and I LOVED it...the socialization was great...our trainer was knowledgeable...and Brinkley was the valedictorian!!!!























They are starting the next level class and a tricks class that I would love to put him in-at the first of Nov. But I don't have the extra money right now...and it is almost an hour away...and I cannot afford that gas for training classes...ya know?


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

SUPER! Did it help with potty training?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I didn't have a good experience with Petsmart unfortunately. Tuffy didn't learn a darn thing and he actually came out more bad habits then he went in with. I was pretty peeved. Plus all the other dogs were way bigger than him so he usually cowered behind me whenever there would be any social play time. The trainer was not very good either.. she really didn't help show how to do the training and she didn't give any one on one attention either. I was so disappointed. But hopefully you all will have better trainers because I think with the right person it would have been a really useful class.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi and I took a Puppy Kindergarten class at the local ARL. It was great and I think it was even cheaper than PetSmarts. There were 12 dogs in the class and at least 2 instructors, sometimes more.

Also check to with your local dog clubs. There is a Obdience club in my city. The offer classes.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

What kind of collar/harness do they want you to use in the Petsmart classes? We don't want to use a choke collar. What age do puppies start those classes?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 28 2004, 05:03 PM
> *What kind of collar/harness do they want you to use in the Petsmart classes?  We don't want to use a choke collar.  What age do puppies start those classes?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13757*


[/QUOTE]

At my Petsmart they actually discouraged the use of any kind of choke collar and pretty much let us use anything other than the choke collar so I just used Tuffy's regular harness and the other dogs also wore harnesses. The puppy class at my Petsmart is puppies up to 6 months old.. but there isn't a minimum age as far as I know.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Ours discouraged choke collars too..especially for our little kidz...harnesses were fine...he did mention the martingale collars for larger dogs...but did not recommend them for ours...

Brit's mom asked about potty training...we talked about it some..but nothing that I hadn't learned on here and MO by then...we were different anyway b/c we used the wee pads in the house...most the others were going outside. We just didn't talk about it all that much...

There was only one larger dog in ours. They all had to be 6 months or less...but a Golden Retriever is MUCH larger.







..LOL..

The trainer also brought his dog as an example to show the training. He was an older chocolate lab. The best behaved-well tempered dog I have eVER been around!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh THANK YOU! 9 years ago we did puppy kindergarten for Jolie and they used those little choke collars. We just didn't think that would do for a Maltese.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am a firm believer in puppy kindergarten. Not only is it a great training aid, I think it strengthens the bond between you and your puppy and helps a lot with socialization at a crucial time in their lives.

I don't know about your areas, but here in Raleigh many of the local vets offer training classes. I know a friend recently took her little Poodle puppy to one offered by her vet that was for little dogs only. For those of you worried about the size of some of the other dogs in the class (and I would be, too), maybe you can check it out.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

my petsmart recently made a doggie day care..constructed a new area at the back ..


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Brit's mom, when does your puppy start class? I think that is a good idea for us to share tips. On the first day of class they told me to come alone without MACY. Did they tell you the same thing? Keep me posted how your little one does!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I never signed Kodie up for any classes but my sister did for her pug... Hes sooo baddd... He doesnt sit or anything.. haha... but he is friendly to all dogs! I know every dog is different so I dont think I would say to anyone, Dont go to training classes.... There are some positive things that I think are great (etc. socialization)... but I do all my training myself at home. Kodie is probably lacking socialization skills because he is not around too many dogs. Hes scared of every dog except my our beagle (he pasted away this past Feb.). I find the hardest thing to teach a dog is to stop barking but otherwise Kodie has learned a lot of tricks! Those that sign up.. let me know if they teach how to stop barking!!!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

When I signed Macy up the other weekend there was a class going on and I listened for a little bit and at that time the class was about dogs barking at other dogs what the instructor did was when the dog started barking she had a spray bottle filled with water and she sprayed the dog with it. It worked for just a second then he continued to bark again.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've tried that with Lexi and it didn't work. She LIKES being sprayed!







She licks the water from the air.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 1 2004, 02:17 PM
> *I've tried that with Lexi and it didn't work.  She LIKES being sprayed!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


i have never done that..but I have often thought the same thing...my crazy baby would think it was fun... :wacko:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

If I get out the spray bottle to spray my hair she will come running over so that she can lick the mist. She is so funny sometimes!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I tried the spray bottle.. that lasted for about 3 days... now he likes the water! I have also tried filling a can with marbles and shaking it. Its hopeless... -_-


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 29 2004, 07:41 AM
> *I am a firm believer in puppy kindergarten. Not only is it a great training aid, I think it strengthens the bond between you and your puppy and helps a lot with socialization at a crucial time in their lives.
> 
> I don't know about your areas, but here in Raleigh many of the local vets offer training classes. I know a friend recently took her little Poodle puppy to one offered by her vet that was for little dogs only. For those of you worried about the size of some of the other dogs in the class (and I would be, too), maybe you can check it out.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13825*


[/QUOTE]

My Vet here does the same thing. We are signed up for the next round of puppy kindergarten classes. Not sure when they are coming up at this stage though. They combine classes on care with it - things like grooming, proper nutrition etc, so I'm looking forward to that.

Abby is doing really well at the moment. She is 14 weeks old. We are at about 80% potty training at the moment, she can come, sit, down, wait, stay (only for about 20secs if that though - and not with me going too far at the moment!







), go to bed, etc.

She is recognising her toys, like puppy, bee, ball and worm and she can fetch now too. She is good at bringing it back to me after I throw it, but when I go to take it, she always wants to play tug-o-war.... :wacko: Any tips on that? At the moment I'm just saying "Let Go" and when she does tell her good girl.... is that right??

What if I sort of exchange a treat for the toy when she brings it back... would that work????


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 1 2004, 03:07 PM
> *If I get out the spray bottle to spray my hair she will come running over so that she can lick the mist.  She is so funny sometimes!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I've been lucky in that Abby hated the water spray. I don't use it all the time - I try to save it as my "secret weapon"









I had a problem with her biting feet. I only had to spray her about 5 times, and in about 4 days the problem was gone!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Nov 1 2004, 11:15 PM
> *She is good at bringing it back to me after I throw it, but when I go to take it, she always wants to play tug-o-war.... :wacko:  Any tips on that? At the moment I'm just saying "Let Go" and when she does tell her good girl.... is that right??*


yea i think thats right, but just in case this is what i do

jongee likes her toys been thrown and tug of war equally,

if Abby doesnt drop the toy after she brings it back just dont do anything..eventually she will drop it coz she wants u to throw it again..if she drops it, throw it..she'll bring it back and then wait till she drops it..

dont grab the toy for her to let go..thats what starts the tugof war i guess..

just wait till she drops the toy on her own..

eventually she'll understand that once she leaves it on the floor the throwing will begin..









i hope it works !!!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Nov 2 2004, 12:34 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Of course!!! '' I'll try that!! Thanks! ':thumbsup:'


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine+Nov 2 2004, 05:30 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course!!! '' I'll try that!! Thanks! ':thumbsup:'
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14424
[/B][/QUOTE]

The way mee described is a good way to start teaching her the give command. The important thing to remember is that when she gives the toy to you praise her a lot but also give the toy back. You can keep it for 10-20 seconds but it is important to start out by giving the toy back. 

Another thing you can work on is trading. Have her give you one toy and give her back another. This would work good when she gets something she shouldn't.


----------

